# Current cycle any advice welcome



## Cookerelius (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm 5'10" currently 210lbs started at a soft 190lbs. My first 3 cycles I did NOT do enough research. This is my 4th cycle. I spent 2 hours a day online reading for 6 months prior to this cycle. 
My diet is immaculate and I have shredded lost lots of fat while gaining lots of muscle. 

My strength is decent. Currently benching 385lbs. Not my personal best. Any suggestions or thoughts will be appreciated. No idea what my BF % is but my 6 pack is there ready for this Florida summer. I want to be strong as hell. I would also like to gain mass. 

My sex drive for weeks 1-6 was spot on how I like. Beyond week 6 I found it to be "work" to finish. I tried explaining to my GF that it's normal and at least I finish every time. What can I do to alleviate this? Should I increase my Test 400 dosage? It's still completely manageable and fine but I wouldn't want my sensitivity to go down any more.  Is there anything I can do to help me finish quicker?  

I am fairly confident with the knowledge I have acquired but I will never stop learning. If there's anything I can add or take away to make my cycle more solid please let me know.  


I am currently running my 9th week but here is what my cycle looks like:

Sustanon 500 250Mg E3D Weeks 1-8
Dbol 30mg daily weeks 1-4
HCG 500Mcg E3D Weeks 4-8
Winstrol 50 mg daily weeks 5-8
Primobolan E 325Mg E3D Weeks 1-12
Test 400 blend 200mg E3D Weeks 9-16
Tren Ace 100mg EOD Weeks 9-16
Anavar 50Mg daily Weeks 9-16
HCG 250 Mcg E3D Weeks 9-14   Advice for my HCG useage please
Anastrazole 0.5Mg Daily
Animal Pak vits 2X daily
Creatine 5MG daily
Liver Aid Daily
Milk Thistle 1000mg X2 daily
Fish oil 1000mg X2 twice daily
MSM daily
Clenbuterol 2 weeks on 2 off weeks 1-16
Prami 0.5 mg nightly weeks 9-16 

Prior to my PCT will incorporate TPA Test prop 50mg and Test Ace 50mg to give my body time to clear out the longer Test esters.I also have Nolvadex, Clomid, Letrozole on hand. I also have NPP on hand but I'm not using it and saving it for my next cycle.   I know my HCG is backwards since the Tren will shut me down quicker but I started with 500iu and I only have 1 5000IU vial left so to make it last to the end I have to drop to 250IU E3D.


----------



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 28, 2014)

i think the clen would work better 3 days on 2 days off. not 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Just a thought from experience.


----------



## Cookerelius (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah I think I will run it that way.  Was considering that.  Thanks bro


----------



## Cookerelius (Aug 9, 2014)

July 2013 
Week 6 
Week 10


----------

